# 2009 - What do you still listen to?



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Fever Ray* - _Fever Ray_
*BeauSoleil* - _Alligator Purse_
*The Bird and the Bee* - _Ray Guns Are Not Just the Future_
*Van Morrison* - _Astral Weeks Live at the Hollywood Bowl_
*William Elliott Whitmore* - _Animals in the Dark_
*Neko Case* - _Middle Cyclone_
*Willie Nelson* - _Naked Willie_
*Diana Krall *- _Quiet Nights_
*Asher Roth* - _Asleep in the Bread Aisle_
*Bob Dylan* - _Together Through Life_
*The Black Eyed Peas* - _The E.N.D._
*Céu* - _Vagarosa_
*Imogen Heap* - _Ellipse_
*Kris Kristofferson* - _Closer to the Bone_
*Tord Gustavsen Emsemble* - _Restored, Returned_
*Nellie McKay* - _Normal as Blueberry Pie - A Tribute to Doris Day_
*Norah Jones* - _The Fall_
*Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers* - _The Live Anthology_
*Tom Waits* - _Glitter and Doom Live_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The latest album released that I have in my CD collection for any genre is 2009's *Lungs *by *Florence and the Machine*, which I haven't listened to in years, but I plan to soon since you've reminded me of it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

2009 Identity - Airbag
2009 Inland Territory - Vienna Teng
2009 Abnormally Attracted to Sin - Tori Amos
2009 Actor - St. Vincent
2009 Frequency - IQ
2009 Rebus - Barock Project
2009 Ellipse - Imogen Heap
2009 Through the Devil Softly - Hope Sandoval & The Warm Inventions 

These are the stand-out albums for me.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Hmm. Well, none of those mentioned so far. Looking back via Metacritic's Top 50 of that year, I can see I bought the following (not necessarily during 2009)...

*Merriweather Post Pavilion *by Animal Collective (Metacritic No 1 that year)
*Welcome To Mali *by Amadou & Mariam
*xx *by The xx
*Wilco (The Album) *by Wilco
*West Ryder Pauper Lunatic Asylum *by Kasabian

Also purchased...

*Noble Beast *by Andrew Bird
*Yesterday and Today *by The Field
*Riceboy Sleeps *by Jonsi and Alex
*La Roux *by La Roux
*Miike Snow *by Miike Snow
*Memoryhouse *by Max Richter
*Sigh No More *by Mumford and Sons
*The Resistance *by Muse

Of these 13 albums, the Andrew Bird has probably been played the most often; the Muse and The xx most recently (within the last month); hardly at all, Animal Collective and La Roux. I still have them all in my collection, and might revisit some, prompted by this thread.

Metacritic had this to say about 2009:



> Will 2009 go down as the least memorable year in music of the past decade? Despite having many more albums to choose from (Metacritic scored 892 albums this year, up from 805 last year and well up from the 400-600 per year we averaged in earlier years), not a single qualifying new studio album achieved a score of 90 or above -- the first time in our 10-year history that has happened. And only six of the 100 highest-scoring albums of the past decade were released in 2009.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Ambientium - _Fractal Philosophy_ (Downtempo, Ambient)
Erik Seifert - _Core_ (Electronic, Ambient)
Lynyrd Skynyrd - _God & Guns_ (Hard Rock, Southern Rock)
Max Corbacho - _Ars Lucis_ (Space Ambient)
Øresund Space Collective - _Good Planets Are Hard To Find_ (Progressive Rock, Psychedelic Rock)
Ozric Tentacles - _The Yumyum Tree_ (Progressive Rock, Psychedelic Rock)
Proton Kinoun - _Apeiron_ (Space Ambient)
Stellamara - _The Golden Thread_ (Folk)
Stellardrone - _On A Beam Of Light_ (Space Ambient)
The Black Ryder - _Buy The Ticket, Take The Ride_ (Shoegaze, Psychedelic Rock)


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Based on my Last Played on Apple Music

Dirty Projectors - Bitte Orca
Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavilion
Yo La Tengo -- Popular Songs
A Sunny Day in Glasgow - Ashes Grammar
Vivian Girls - Everything Goes Wrong
Dinosaur Jr. - Farm
Handsome Furs - Face Control
St. Vincent - Actor 
Real Estate - Real Estate

All in that college rock/indie rock/alt rock zone. I was happy to see Dirty Projectors live the following year, AC and Dino Jr a few years later, and YLT over the years. 

Not quite my fave line up of albums, to be sure. It's post-peak Yo La Tengo and Dino Jr, pre-peak of St. Vincent and Real Estate. Bitte Orca and Merriweather Post really are the keepers from that year. And it's that transition to a new phase of rock music where Radiohead are out of their masterpiece era (I didn't yet know this as it wasn't til 2011 that I'd be bummed out by The King of Limbs). Oddly, each year from 2010 - 2017 in my own iTunes has albums I'm much more excited about than this set! Same for 2006-2008.

Re-reading the end of Forster's post (#4 in thread) where he quotes Metacritic. Indeed, totally jives with my reading. The vagaries of creative output and release scheds seems to have made that year a bit of a desert. A phenomenon I'm more keenly attuned to in cinema than in music, but I guess it all happens! How things might've changed if amazing albums that were released in Dec 2008 or Jan 2010 had been nudged a month into 2009 instead!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> 2009 - What do you still listen to?


Why 2009? Just a random year? Or the first in a series....to be continued...?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Forster said:


> Why 2009? Just a random year? Or the first in a series....to be continued...?


I had created my list for another forum and thought to make a thread here. It could be a theme, I've been gathering yearly folders of albums on my Spotify.

Would there be enough interest? It could be open to anyone picking a favorite year.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Actor - St. Vincent
2. Aim and Ignite - fun.
3. Far - Regina Spektor
4. The BQE - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Brad Paisley - American Saturday Night
Keith Urban - Defying Gravity
Rascal Flatts - Unstoppable
Tim McGraw - Southern Voice
Dierks Bentley - Feel That Fire
Chris Young - The Man I Want to Be
Martina McBride - Shine
Jason Aldean - Wide Open

It was a great year for country albums.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I don't generally care that much about the years, other than "1950s" "Early '60s" "1965-1975".

And while I may have albums from 2009 (at least in digital form), it's tough even filtering my iTunes to find a later year like that, as the CDs load up by release year of the CD, not necessarily the original release year.

But there's really only one that sticks out in my mind, and that's *You Are Here* by *thenewno2* (basically *Dhani Harrison* and his buddy *Oliver Hecks*). It was their debut album, released in 2009, after the "band" had released a couple of singles 2008, and an EP in 2006.


----------

